# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box V3.1 Released - Oppo, Lumia, Broadcom [03-05-2017]

## mohamed73

*News*   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Version 3.1 (03 May 2017)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Miracle Falcon Box 3.1 Ready*    *Miracle Falcon 3.1 Highlights*  *  
- Added Nokia Lumia Flashing
  In Download Mode for Most Models
- Supported Features
  Ability to Flash ffu Files
  Factory Reset 
  Reboot 
  Nvi Update
  Read Info  
- Added Oppo Models No Root Network Unlock 
  3 Different Methods For Oppo Unlocking   No Root Method
  Root Method
  Universal Method 
[+] Oppo A33
[+] Oppo A33F
[+] Oppo A37
[+] Oppo A57
[+] Oppo F1
[+] Oppo F1+
[+] Oppo F1s
[+] Oppo FIND5
[+] Oppo Joy
[+] Oppo Others
[+] Oppo R5
[+] Oppo S7
[+] Universal Method 
- Improved Broadcom Flasher
  Fixed Variant Selection* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Note :* Disable Your Av if You Get Any Virus Alert   *More To Come - Keep Watching*  
Get Now Yours From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

